# ac window unit circut keeps tripping



## MrsG (Sep 23, 2010)

my window unit AC keeps tripping i have cleaned filter checked drain and reset and it still tripps


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What size breaker & wire ?
What size AC, how much power does it pull ? watts...amps ?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

*window ac unit trip's breaker*

did it ever work ok at this install place?? And now it is tripping breaker?? Is it on a dedicated circut. Which is the only thing on that line ? A little more information is needed


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

AC should have its own line to the breaker. How many amp does the AC charges? You might have to change breaker to higher amp. Check all details first. It's more of electrical problem than the unit itself.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

don't change breaker to higher amp Without checking wire size


----------

